# Stone basin



## steeley (Mar 29, 2012)

I think this is very cool inset hotel pan and looks pretty easy to build.

stole this from a freehand sharpener in LA.





[/IMG]


----------



## wenus2 (Mar 29, 2012)

That is cool. 
What is on the right of the pan, is that for stone storage?


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 29, 2012)

That is cool. Don't have a wood shop. Would definitely buy that. Was that from Jon?


----------



## steeley (Mar 29, 2012)

I think that could be storage or just a place to let your knifes hang out.
No not from Jon . and i don't think anybody sells them but it would be steady not to much splish splash from the pan.


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 29, 2012)

steeley said:


> I think that could be storage or just a place to let your knifes hang out.
> No not from Jon . and i don't think anybody sells them but it would be steady not to much splish splash from the pan.



Congratulations. Nice acquisition. If it ever has an available twin let me know:biggrin:


----------



## steeley (Mar 29, 2012)

Well i have to build one first.
the guy that made it is Santa Monica knife sharpening owner and is on his site he referred to Jon ,so a pretty nice guy.


----------



## steeley (Mar 29, 2012)

http://atomicmike.com/2011/09/honing-in/

and for the more advanced wood worker.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 29, 2012)

steeley said:


> Well i have to build one first.
> the guy that made it is Santa Monica knife sharpening owner and is on his site he referred to Jon ,so a pretty nice guy.



Found the pic on the Magnus blog. It is a great design. Let me know if you build one. 
Seems like a nice guy, but does he talk to you the way Eamon does:biggrin:


----------



## Deckhand (Mar 29, 2012)

steeley said:


> http://atomicmike.com/2011/09/honing-in/
> 
> and for the more advanced wood worker.
> 
> ...



Not only an advanced wood worker, but Japanese taste. My family has original stone lanterns and dripping basins, even had a boar scarer set up for awhile. Have to love the bamboo for the faucet.


----------



## Schtoo (Mar 29, 2012)

Now why didn't I make one of them when I was on the tools?

Oh yeah, too busy trying to make money... 

(And the rickety old sink with running water was perfectly adequate!)

I'm too far away and too busy with other stuff (trying to make money) to make anything like that, even the little one. Although it'd be easy to do a flatpack kit since it's just a simple box.

Who makes the chopping boards? Might be a handy little gadget to add to the product line up. 


Stu.


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 29, 2012)

steeley said:


> I think this is very cool inset hotel pan and looks pretty easy to build.
> 
> stole this from a freehand sharpener in LA.
> 
> ...


Totally going to build one of these this weekend....But i think i will install a drain lol.


----------



## steeley (Mar 29, 2012)

A drain would be nice so don't have to lug around the hotel pan and maybe cut away on the side so you can take the pan out easier .


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh cool, a new project for me. I see it, now I need it!


----------

